# Curved Stair Skirt



## Victor Sanchez (Nov 28, 2017)

I need help, does anyone know how I would make the pitch of my stair skirt even all the way down? The pitch of my staircase changes towards the middle and its noticeable when I align the two sections of my skirt.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

It would seem to me if your stairs steps are all uniform in height you would take your measurements from the tread of the stair and make a pencil mark on the wall at each step. The top of the stair skirt would stop at the mark on the wall. The curvature will not change the height of the skirt. 
In your picture, the skirt has much more exposure at the top stair than it does on step 6 where you drew the red circle. The skirt exposure should be close enough from top to bottom that it looks even when looked at. Up or down by no more than 1/2” should still be fine.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Trace each skirt on the wall extending beyond where they go. Where they intersect is where your joint should be. For laying that out, make sure you're the same distance to the nose/riser on each tread to the top of the skirt board. As it stands, it looks like the top of the upper skirt is taller (further away from the nose/tread) than the bottom of the same piece. 

The pitch/angle down IS going to change because of the change in the steps. If the steps were radiused the same and had equal tread widths to the section above it at the skirt, the pitch would remain the same. However, because of the radius, the treads are much wider at the skirt board on the curved portion than the straight area above. That translates to less pitch per rise which means a shallower angle.

Since the pitch changes, the best you can do is make it look normal (which it is normal) and keep the skirt boards parallel to the nose/tread all the way up the stairs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you make it completely uniform it will have too much wood in the middle. Better to just blend it together.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, but not like this .....*



Steve Neul said:


> If you make it completely uniform it will have too much wood in the middle. Better to just blend it together.











Take the valley out of the curve by raising the center and lowering the line on the curved portion. You can easily make that line a nice smooth curve. Who cares if it doesn't relate precisely to the stair threads? You just need a good looking line, since that's what will be most visible....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I think it's important to keep the space between the top of the treads and the top of the skirt as close as possible.


----------



## Victor Sanchez (Nov 28, 2017)

Done. Thank you everyone for the great infor and insight. Much appreciated!! ??


----------

